# Hsinying Franz x anitum



## tnyr5 (Oct 25, 2018)

One of the few plants I kept. Big buds but white inside, stonei genes. 
First bloom, 5 buds.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2018)

not yet


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Oct 26, 2018)

Interesting. Please show Again once it is fully opened.


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2018)

Going to be good!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks dark so far.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Oct 29, 2018)

Looking good. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 30, 2018)

This should tide you over till the real pics come.



[/IMG]


----------



## gego (Oct 31, 2018)

Oooh yeah!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Oct 31, 2018)

Wow!!

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2018)

looking good.
could you make the pictures a bit smaller, please?


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2018)

Time for another award!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 1, 2018)

Meh, I dunno. Seems like an awful lot of breeding to make a smaller, cuppier, crappier Wössner Black Wings. lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2018)

Wonderful markings.


----------



## blondie (Nov 3, 2018)

A very nice flower congrats


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 5, 2018)

It's not all that crappy. 5 is excellent.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2018)

lets have a less magnified update, please


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 6, 2018)

My computer is broken and I can't resize pics on my phone.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2018)

darn!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2018)

I copied the image and used Tapatalk to make it smaller
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 10, 2018)

When Sanjay takes pics, they'll be sized better.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 10, 2018)

thats better, and lovely. thanks


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 21, 2018)

[/url]20181121_015410-01 by anthony plasters, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 21, 2018)

[/url]20181121_015427-01 by anthony plasters, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## emydura (Nov 21, 2018)

That is an impressive first flowering.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 21, 2018)

very nice.
very JB/WBW


----------



## GuRu (Nov 21, 2018)

Very nice and very impressive flowers - congrats.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 23, 2018)

An impressive sight! Congrats!

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## Spaph (Nov 24, 2018)

What a blooming and great clone.


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2018)

Vey nice.


----------



## musa (Nov 30, 2018)

very impressive!
What ist the tape at the stem for?
Michael


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2018)

That first photo was pretty dramatic but wow! Can you post a photo of the whole plant please, thanks.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 1, 2018)

musa said:


> very impressive!
> What ist the tape at the stem for?
> Michael



To hold it to the stake nicely without using distracting clips. If you're referring to the pic of the buds, the tape inside the clips helps to keep them from damaging, and therefore shortening, the stem.


----------

